# MAC in Times Square NYC



## macaddict83 (Jan 4, 2010)

Hello Ladies!

I believe this has been mentioned before, but I was in the city the other day and saw that MAC is coming to Times Square! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I *think* the address is going to be Broadway. 


PS I have tried searching and nothing comes up, so forgive me if there is already a thread about it.


----------



## coachkitten (Jan 4, 2010)

I saw a sign like that on Dick Clark's New Years Eve special.  I can't wait to go to that store the next time I am in NYC.


----------



## xKiKix (Jan 4, 2010)

YAY!! next time i visit new york i hope they'll be done so i can go to the store, lol. thanks for letting us know.


----------



## abbyquack (Jan 4, 2010)

I was just in NYC, and was sad that they hadn't opened yet, but it's an awesome location- they must be paying through the nose for that spot! I used to work in the Marriott Marquis across the street, I just wish this had been open then, b/c at the time, there were no conveniently located MAC stores, so I always had to go far out of the way. And now there's one in Grand Central Station too, which wasn't there before...sigh...


----------



## BunnyBunnyBunny (Jan 4, 2010)

They're gonna be busy non-stop! Can't wait to visit it!


----------



## Ernie (Jan 9, 2010)

And there are 2 Sephora's right there as well...


----------



## scarlettholly (Jan 10, 2010)

i work right next to times square, and I also have a mac 5 blocks from my apt. this is going to be a disaster for me! Inglot is also nr times sq and I've heard they are a MAC competitor launching in US.


----------



## SUMM3RxBABii (Jan 30, 2010)

Yeah, I think it's next to that Charmin bathroom place or whatever it is. 
Ugh, since when did Times Square become all about fashion (F21 soon) and more makeup? -_-


----------



## DILLIGAF (Jan 30, 2010)

I'm glad those places weren't there when I worked in Times Square. The most I had to deal with was one Sephora. Then again I wasn't the cosmetics obsessed person you see today. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm planning a trip back to see my parents soon. I'll start saving for my Times Square makeup tour. Right after I get The Spring Collection and Liberty of London out of my sights.


----------



## Honey xOo (Jan 30, 2010)

That's such a great location for them. They are gonna be so busy.


----------



## blurpleberry (Jan 30, 2010)

owch, i'm probably never going to go to that one cuz of how hectic it is to get to times square... i'm more comfortable going to the mac up near west 67 street


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *coachkitten* 

 
_I saw a sign like that on Dick Clark's New Years Eve special. *I can't wait to go to that store the next time I am in NYC*._

 





I 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 NY


----------



## Susanne (Mar 16, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *abbyquack* 

 
_I was just in NYC, and was sad that they hadn't opened yet, but it's an awesome location- they must be paying through the nose for that spot! I used to work in the Marriott Marquis across the street, I just wish this had been open then, b/c at the time, there were no conveniently located MAC stores, so I always had to go far out of the way. *And now there's one in Grand Central Station too, which wasn't there before...sigh*..._

 
Yes, I wish it would have been there already last April!!

But I will come back


----------



## macaddict83 (Mar 21, 2010)

UPDATE: It is slated to open in mid April and the hours will be 10am to midnight- HURRAH!

Oh and it will have a vertical LED Screen for a marque on the outside and include touch screen computers to view collections. 

The actually addy is 1540 Broadway @ 46th Street.


----------



## Susanne (Mar 22, 2010)

Can anyone post pictures from this new MAC and the one at Grand Central Station?


----------



## macaddict83 (Mar 22, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Can anyone post pictures from this new MAC and the one at Grand Central Station? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
The one at Grand Central is literally a hole in the wall. Probably no more than 600 sq ft (including back area).... or about 56 sq meters. 

The one in Times Square *should* be twice that. However, its facade is still covered. Or it was two weeks ago.

MAC should put avatar sized pics up on their site, so when you go to search for the shop, you can see the front. hmmmmmmm.


----------



## meToo (Mar 24, 2010)

wow, i'm going this summer.  can't wait!


----------



## Pinky & Poodle (Apr 1, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_UPDATE: It is slated to open in mid April and *the hours will be 10am to midnight*- HURRAH!

Oh and it will have a vertical LED Screen for a marque on the outside and include touch screen computers to view collections. 

The actually addy is 1540 Broadway @ 46th Street._

 
WOW!

I'm going to NY end May, I can't wait to see the new store.
And the Pro store of couse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




We can't B2M in Denmark, so I'll have to bring all my empties and depots


----------



## IvyTrini (Apr 2, 2010)

I'm glad this is coming to Times Square, especially since it will be opening later and in close proximity to Sephora and Inglot!


----------



## mteexo (Apr 5, 2010)

ohh it's supposed to be the largest MAC in the world .. our trainer told us that. one of the guys I work with will be working the grand opening later this month .. only artist from our region! if you guys get a chance to pop [or fight your way in] to the grand opening, go! we were told LOTS of senior artists [though not all] and celebrities would be there .. if gaga or cyndi are there, i may have to kill my co-worker when he returns lol. jk!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 5, 2010)

Has anyone heard the official opening date?


----------



## MACaDiiCt5!90 (Apr 17, 2010)

Yesterday.. Its beautiful Im in love


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MACaDiiCt5!90* 

 
_Yesterday.. Its beautiful Im in love_

 
Oh damn. I was around Times Square today and I totally forgot. And LOL @ your signature b/c it's mine on facebook.


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

I stopped by Times Square recently, it's a couple streets down from the original Sephora Store on Broadway.  There's a huge Viva Glam ad on the building.  Can't wait to visit!  (also visited the Inglot store nearby for the first time!)


----------



## Susanne (Apr 17, 2010)

I must come back to NYC!!


----------



## macaddict83 (Apr 20, 2010)

STORE IS OPEN!!!!!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Big billboards outside of Lady Gaga and Cindy Lauper. Very bright inside. Lots of stations. LCD screens are not set up though as of today. Wanted to see how those work. I'll try to post pics later.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 20, 2010)

Please post pics from what it looks outside!!


----------



## marlojean83 (Apr 20, 2010)

I was there last week on vacation and stopped in.  It's really beautiful.  It's a long, thin store, well-lit, with a raised platform at the back-end where they have chairs for makeovers. The cash-wrap area is behind the platform hidden from the front of the store.  Wish I'd thought to take pictures, though!


----------



## macaddict83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Pictures FINALLY! Sorry for the wait.

Apparently the Billboard will change with collection. I was at the store on Tuesday when "From Our Lips" was still up, but a MUA (at another store) told me on Thursday that it was now "Pret a Papier".


----------



## shontay07108 (Apr 25, 2010)

I need to go! It doesn't take me long to get there at all.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_Pictures FINALLY! Sorry for the wait.

Apparently the Billboard will change with collection. I was at the store on Tuesday when "From Our Lips" was still up, but a MUA (at another store) told me on Thursday that it was now "Pret a Papier"._

 
Thank you!! Awesome!


----------



## macaddict83 (Apr 25, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Susanne* 

 
_Thank you!! Awesome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also found out that it is the flagship store for the entire world. This is what one of their MUA's told me.


----------



## Susanne (Apr 26, 2010)

I see - I must come back to NY


----------



## Foxxydiva (May 5, 2010)

Dang, gotta book a shopping trip to NYC now.


----------



## Boasorte (May 5, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *macaddict83* 

 
_You're welcome! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I also found out that it is the flagship store for the entire world. This is what one of their MUA's told me._

 
  ??? what?


----------



## DILLIGAF (May 5, 2010)

Is it a Pro Store?


----------

